# Sharon Jones & the Dap-Kings smokin' on Letterman



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

Monday night's show featured Sharon Jones & the Dap-Kings. Anyone else catch this real life music performance?


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I saw it last night too. They were excellent. I rarely stay up to watch Letterman, but he had Ryan Newman on for winning the Daytona 500. I watched the rest of the show and was very glad I did once they started playing.


Tim
:drive:


----------

